# Ver*rscht!



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte mal so einen Thread starten der über das verarschen geht, was Mensch so macht um an Dinge zu kommen.

Es gibt Menschen in WoW die Gold verkaufen. Es gibt Menschen die Accounts hacken.
Und es gibt Menschen die andere ausnutzen im Spiel, sie quasi verarschen.
Ich rede von Mitspielern, ich kann jetzt kein Beispiel nennen aber es gibt solche Situationen wo man ausgenutzt werden kann.

Weiblicher Charakter zum Beispiel. 
Man schreibt ganz lieb und nett mit dem angeblichen Herr und 
versucht so günstiger und eventuell umsonst an Gegenstand X zu kommen.

Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe, Frau hat sich mehrere ingame Freunde angeschafft ;>
Letzten Endes wurde sie in Heros, mit nach Naxx genommen und hat so viel in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, unfassbar!
In Wirklichkeit hatte sie im RL einen Freund und ein Kind, hat in WoW aber als Single gelebt.

Oder wenn es nur um eine persönliche Ebene geht.
Frau lernt man kennen, was auch gerne passiert man kriegt ein Fake-Foto.
Und man glaubt an einen Menschen den es gar nicht gibt mit dem man da spielt.

Nunja wie wurdet ihr mal im Spiel ausgenutzt/reingelegt/verarscht?


----------



## Tikume (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe, Frau hat sich mehrere ingame Freunde angeschafft ;>
> Letzten Endes wurde sie in Heros, mit nach Naxx genommen und hat so viel in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, unfassbar!
> In Wirklichkeit hatte sie im RL einen Freund und ein Kind, hat in WoW aber als Single gelebt.


Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Ebpm (12. Mai 2009)

Titel hätte auch heissen können Frauen in WoW.^^

Das ist aber keine Sache von WoW so sind die Menschen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern nirgends. 
Und mit den dingen hast du absolut recht das is bei mir der Grund das ich so weit es geht nicht mehr mit Frauen zussamenspiele^^

@tikume das heisst es ist okay? und derjenige der reingelegt wurde ist schuld? finde ich nun nicht besonders toll die einstellung aber nun gut^^


----------



## protex1991 (12. Mai 2009)

kann deine Erfahrung bei sowas nit teilen. Also nein wow wird nicht ausgenutzt um Leute zu bescheißen. Spiele selbst mit mehreren frauen in ner gilde und die bestehen darauf das sie wegen ihrem geschlecht nti anders behandelt werden.

MFg Prôtex


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

das das gegenüber eine frau ist glaub ich erst dann, wenn ich im ts die stimme höre oder vom char kein lol etc bei meinen schovi-witzen kommt .
in sofern selbst schuld wenn du es glaubst


----------



## pixeljedi (12. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe,



...das sagt doch alles  oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Mai 2009)

Also zwischen Verarschen und die Naivität oder sogar Dummheit anderer ausnutzen liegt für mich ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Und wer sich ohne jegliche Skeptis in ein Tächtelmächtel in einem Computerspiel reinziehen lässt, der gehört doch eigentlich in die Kategorie Nr. 3. Da darf man sich doch nicht wunder, wenn dann doch der Zonk hinterm Tor sitzt und eine lange Nase zeigt.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (12. Mai 2009)

Find ich Klasse wenn Frauen oder vorgebliche Frauen die schwanzgesteuerten notgeilen Deppen ausnutzen.
Und Schuld - ja, Schuld haben die Idioten die sich ausnutzen lassen.
Internet - VIRTUELL. Wer hier irgendwem irgendwas schnell glaubt - selber Schuld, man kann denen die solche ausnutzen nur gratulieren.


----------



## Karius (12. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.



lol ^^

Irgendwie hast du da recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Traurig, nicht nur das sowas tatsächlich gemacht wird, ebenso traurig das bewusst darauf abgezielt wird. Rückrad- und Charakterarmut kennt eben kein Geschlecht.


----------



## kthxbye (13. Mai 2009)

Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen in WoW bevorzugt behandelt werden...

Wo Männer schon gelüncht, geflamed und gekickt werden, sagt eine Frau nur "Och nöööö, sooorryyy" und alles ist verziehen...
Wenn eben jene nach Hilfe in HCs fragen, kloppen sich alle nur so um den einen Platz.. benötigte Items werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit zugesteckt oder wenn nötig, sogar im Ah gekauft, nur um diese dann zu verschenken.


Alles in allem seh ich das auch so wie Tikume... wenn die Kerle bei einer Frau gleich ausrasten und sich sonst was einbilden, nur weil er sie in der Friendlist hat, ist selbst schuld...

Ich behandel sie genauso, wie andere Spieler... wer failed wird gekickt, ob Mann oder Frau.

Wenn sich Kerle so verhalten weil es sich vermeintlich um eine Frau handelt, sie es also garnich genau wissen, dann sollen die das ruhig machen und nach nem Jahr im TS feststellen, dass die süße, kleine Blutelfin Horst heißt und beim LKW fahren Chili isst, was zum Reizdarm geführt hat...

So Far
Zum Verarschen gehören immer Zwei

mfg


----------



## GreenIsaac (13. Mai 2009)

Frechste Verarsche:

Ich war recht neu in WoW, meine Jägerin hatte ca. Stufe 35, ich war in Strangle unterwegs. Andauernd wurde ich von einem Hordler umgehauen. Ein Alli kam und sagte das er mich für 10Gold (Das war damals auf der Stufe ein Heidengeld!) beschützen würde... Gesagt getan.

Am Ende als ich Off ging schrieb er nur: Und jetzt rate mal wer der böse Hordler war xD Thx für die 10 Gold!

Bäm! Verarscht Geld weg... DREIST!


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Am Ende als ich Off ging schrieb er nur: Und jetzt rate mal wer der böse Hordler war xD Thx für die 10 Gold!
> 
> Bäm! Verarscht Geld weg... DREIST!


Sowas und viele andere Sachen kann man aber einen GM melden.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (13. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Frechste Verarsche:
> 
> Ich war recht neu in WoW, meine Jägerin hatte ca. Stufe 35, ich war in Strangle unterwegs. Andauernd wurde ich von einem Hordler umgehauen. Ein Alli kam und sagte das er mich für 10Gold (Das war damals auf der Stufe ein Heidengeld!) beschützen würde... Gesagt getan.
> 
> ...



Dreist? Eher gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man ihm nur gratulieren und Dir ne Nase drehen ^^


----------



## Lari (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.


Mehr kann man da eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Vollkommen /sign


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Mai 2009)

die Anzahl der Pechhabenden ist um 1 gestiegen ^^

Glückwunsch.. pech gehabt!


----------



## GreenIsaac (13. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sowas und viele andere Sachen kann man aber einen GM melden.



Damals wusste ich nichtmal das es sowas wie GM's gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War echt noch Frischfleisch und hätte mir am liebsten ne Polizei gewünscht ^^


----------



## Camô (13. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Rückrad- und Charakterarmut



Nicht böse gemeint, aber ich korrigiere dich, damit du diesen haarsträubenden Fehler nicht mehr machst, wenns wirklich wichtig ist: Rückgrat.


----------



## ersoichso (13. Mai 2009)

naja zu tikumes aussage,dies koennte eigentlich nur von jemanden kommen ueber den gerutscht wird/wurde aber das es weibliche sch*ampen wie maennliche gibt brauchen wir wohl hier nicht zu discutieren



Camô schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint, aber ich korrigiere dich, damit du diesen haarsträubenden Fehler nicht mehr machst, wenns wirklich wichtig ist: Rückgrat.


sehr schoen gesagt,muss man auch mal sagen statt auf diskriminierende art und weise zu korrigieren oder eben auf eine korrektur (egal ob foermlich,sachlich oder diskriminierend) als "Hans" jemanden zu betiteln


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Frechste Verarsche:
> 
> Ich war recht neu in WoW, meine Jägerin hatte ca. Stufe 35, ich war in Strangle unterwegs. Andauernd wurde ich von einem Hordler umgehauen. Ein Alli kam und sagte das er mich für 10Gold (Das war damals auf der Stufe ein Heidengeld!) beschützen würde... Gesagt getan.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub aber kaum,dass er der Hordler war.
Im Stranglethorn wird man doch nur verhauen,wenn man PvP Server ist,oder auf nem PvE Server geflaggt rumläuft.
Ersteres schließt in 99% aller fälle aus,dass er sowohl Allianzler als auch Hordler spielt.



ersoichso schrieb:


> naja zu tikumes aussage,dies koennte eigentlich nur von jemanden kommen ueber den gerutscht wird/wurde aber das es weibliche sch*ampen wie maennliche gibt brauchen wir wohl hier nicht zu discutieren


Das hät ich besser nicht gesagt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.



Richtig das seh ich sogar als Mann genauso. Wer so dumm und naiv ist will reingelegt werden.
Mal ganz ehrlich, wie schwanzgesteuert muss man eigentlich sein um auf jemanden reinzufallen den man kein Stück kennt? Ich schäme mich immer für die ganze Männerwelt wenn ich sowas mitbekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Mai 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> naja zu tikumes aussage,dies koennte eigentlich nur von jemanden kommen ueber den gerutscht wird/wurde aber das es weibliche sch*ampen wie maennliche gibt brauchen wir wohl hier nicht zu discutieren



Das was Tikume geschrieben hat, ist das einzig Richtige. Bei manchen hier muss man sich fragen ob sie des Lesens nicht mächtig sind. 
Trottel, die meinen ausgerechnet in einem Online-Spiel auf dicken Macker machen zu müssen, um eine pseudo-Tussi zu beeindrucken, kann man nur ans Herz legen ein Blick in den Spiegel zu werfen und laut "Trottel" zu schreien.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber kaum,dass er der Hordler war.
> Im Stranglethorn wird man doch nur verhauen,wenn man PvP Server ist,oder auf nem PvE Server geflaggt rumläuft.
> Ersteres schließt in 99% aller fälle aus,dass er sowohl Allianzler als auch Hordler spielt.
> 
> ...


stranglethorn ist auch auf pve servern ein umkämpftes gebiet und somit ständig pvp geflagged


----------



## Nania (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin im TS mal angemacht worden: Hey, Alda, was hast du denn für ne Babystimme, du bist doch noch nichtmals 12. 

In dem Moment habe ich gedacht: Glauben die nicht, dass eine Frau einen männlichen Charakter spiele kann?
Mein Jägertwink ist nämlich männlich. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es häufig jedoch so, dass mich fast alle (außer denen, die mich kennen) für einen Mann halten und dann ganz seltsam schauen, wenn ich meinen Freund im Raidchat auch so betitel ^^ 

Angemacht worden bin ich in WoW noch nie, oder nicht so, dass es mir im Gedächtnis hängen blieb. Ich hätte jedoch auch keine Lust, jemandem Tatsachen direkt vorzugauckeln, die nicht existent sind. 

Wenn allerdings alle annehmen, dass ich männlichen Geschlechts bin, dann lasse ich ihn in der Regel in dem Glauben. 

Ach ja: Der jenige, der auf virtuelle Bekanntschaften reinfällt, sollte immer vorsichtig sein und sich nicht schnell in etwas stürzen, was sich auf Lügen gründet.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Mai 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> naja zu tikumes aussage,dies koennte eigentlich nur von jemanden kommen ueber den gerutscht wird/wurde aber das es weibliche sch*ampen wie maennliche gibt brauchen wir wohl hier nicht zu discutieren




autsch... tikume wird dich wohl gleich auffressen kommen.. du ärmster.. aber warum schreibste auch so nen schrott.. ne wirklich...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stranglethorn ist auch auf pve servern ein umkämpftes gebiet und somit ständig pvp geflagged



nö


----------



## Thedynamike (13. Mai 2009)

*schulterzuck*
Es gibt nicht wirklich eine Frau auf dieser Welt die ihre Vorteile NICHT ausnutzt und ich frage mich immernoch, was "Mann" damit bezwecken will, ihr in den Arsch zu kriechen.
Es ist ja nicht so als wären da realistische Chancen bei ner Pixelfigur.


----------



## ersoichso (13. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Das was Tikume geschrieben hat, ist das einzig Richtige. Bei manchen hier muss man sich fragen ob sie des Lesens nicht mächtig sind.
> Trottel, die meinen ausgerechnet in einem Online-Spiel auf dicken Macker machen zu müssen, um eine pseudo-Tussi zu beeindrucken, kann man nur ans Herz legen ein Blick in den Spiegel zu werfen und laut "Trottel" zu schreien.


geht man davon aus,dass jemand einen benutzt um was zu erreichen/bekommen,ist dies natuerlich keine rede eines sozialen verstaendnisses mehr
umkehrschluss ist aber das jemanden,dem hoffnungen gemacht werden wo der gegenpart im vorhinein schon weiß das er/sie/es auf der sicheren seite ist kein deut besser ist

da geht es nicht nur um zwischen-menschliche gefuehle,sexuelle bedeurfnisse oder finanzielle vorteile sondern dies ist in einem sozialen miteinanderen ein muss von beiden seiten




> autsch... tikume wird dich wohl gleich auffressen kommen.. du ärmster.. aber warum schreibste auch so nen schrott.. ne wirklich...



soll se mal kommen :> *heißwerd*


----------



## Nimmue (13. Mai 2009)

Solche Damen hab ich zur genüge kennengelernt...
Erst in kleine Gilden "reingeschlafen" und dann immer in größere...
Mittlerweile gehen 3 von denen dick ulduar 25...^^

wer es braucht


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Mai 2009)

@ TE

Ich verstehe ja, dass vielleicht einige pupertierende Jugendliche vielleicht Probleme damit haben, dass es auch weibliche Spieler in WOW gibt.
Wobei die Anzahl der "wirklich" weiblichen Spieler eher gering ausfällt.

Die meisten Raids sind leistungsorientiert und verschenken keine Almosen.

Es gibt auch etliche weibliche Spieler die männliche Charaktere als Avatare wählen.
Dann gibt es auch noch männliche Spieler die sich als weibliche Spieler ausgeben, eventuell sogar die kleine Schwester kurz mal ins TS schicken um die Illusion perfekt zu machen.

Fakt ist: Man kann sich nie sicher sein wer gerade den Avatar steuert.

Ich glaube eher du hast ein Problem damit, dass ein vermeintlich weiblicher Spieler mehr EPIXXXE auf ihrem virtuellen Körper trägt als du selbst und in Raids mitgenommen wird,
für die Du leider keine Gruppe (mangels Friends?) findest.

Und solange du nicht von "ihr" genötigt wirst, sie irgendwo durchzuziehen, kann es DIR ziemlich egal sein was andere Spieler mit "ihr" so unternehmen.


Und zu 
Zitat: "Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe..."    SPEKULATION - Reines Höhrensagen  - Wenn du es nur gehört hast, hat du es nicht "erlebt".

Fazit: Ich zieh meine Mädels aber auch Jungs aus der Gilde immer gerne durch kleinere Dungeons, da man selber mit Twinks dann auch froh ist, wenn mal jemand behilflich ist.

Spieler die hingegen "EY boah Alda zieh mal FIX !!! Hab kein Bock Grp zu suchen" spammen haben eine erhöhte Chance auf meiner Ignorlist zu landen.



Zitat: "Oder wenn es nur um eine persönliche Ebene geht. Frau lernt man kennen, was auch gerne passiert man kriegt ein Fake-Foto."

Ist ja süß dass ihr Fotos austauscht, aber soweit ich weiss ist WOW keineswegs eine renommierte Partnerbörse.
Daher rate ich von solchen Spielchen im Game generell ab. Das kennt man ja aus jedem 08/15 Chat schon zu genüge!


----------



## Deanne (13. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Solche Damen hab ich zur genüge kennengelernt...
> Erst in kleine Gilden "reingeschlafen" und dann immer in größere...
> Mittlerweile gehen 3 von denen dick ulduar 25...^^
> 
> wer es braucht



Verdammt, ich hätte bei der Bewerbung für die Elite-Gilde neulich doch die Oben-ohne-Fotos dazupacken sollen. So ein Mist.


----------



## Nania (13. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Solche Damen hab ich zur genüge kennengelernt...
> Erst in kleine Gilden "reingeschlafen" und dann immer in größere...
> Mittlerweile gehen 3 von denen dick ulduar 25...^^
> 
> wer es braucht



DAS halte ich ganz klar für BLÖDSINN. 
Und als Frau kann ich da ja wohl aus Erfahrung sprechen. 

Alle Mädchen, die bei uns im Raid waren (gut es waren drei), waren alle sehr gute Spielerinnen, manche von ihnen besser als so mancher männlicher Spieler, nur leider gehen die weiblichen immer mehr unter, da sie von ignoranten Männern wie dir für nicht voll genommen werden. 
Da spricht doch nur Neid. Wir Mädels können genauso gut Ulduar gehen, ohne uns "hochzuschlafen". 

Ich kenne im Gegensatz zu dir nicht eine oder annähernd eine Dame, die so etwas getan hat.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn man sich anders verhält, nur weil eine Frau hinter dem PC sitzt, ist man so oder so selbst schuld. 
Wer sich bei sowas ausnutzen lässt, hats nicht anders verdient. ^^


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Solche Damen hab ich zur genüge kennengelernt...
> Erst in kleine Gilden "reingeschlafen" und dann immer in größere...
> Mittlerweile gehen 3 von denen dick ulduar 25...^^
> 
> wer es braucht




Ja ne ist klar, geht ja auch ganz einfach mit einer unförmigen Taurin oder einer kurzbeinigen Zwergen Priesterin (die waren mal sehr gefragt zu Classic Zeit) 
einfach mal den Raidleiter einer *hust* "Powergilde" aufzureissen.

Und ja ja die Taurin und die Zwergin "schlafen" sich dann durch die Gesamte Raidorga, und das bei mehreren Gilden, klingt sehr einleuchtend.

Und da die Mädels nichts können werden sie gleich "Dick Ulduar 25" mitgenommen und bekommen sämtliche First Drops,
ausserdem bekommen sie noch nen Gnom wahlweise Troll der ihnen die Waffen und Tränke nachträgt.

Und wer das jetzt noch nicht glaubt, dem bind ich einen anderen "Bären" auf.

Ach ja "Bär" alle weiblichen Spieler haben auch den Zul Aman Bären.
Blizzard wird jetzt vermutlich bald "Ladies only" Items implementieren, damit die Items für weibliche Charaktere gleich ersichtlich sind.
Das heisst alle Schuhe, Roben und Stäbe gehen sowieso ZUERST an weibliche Chars... Na ja ausser männliche Blutelfen die dürfen auch bei "Ladies Items" mit würfeln.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Mai 2009)

also ich hab 2 männliche 80er, 1 weiblichen 80er und 2 weibliche unter 80.. ich versteh das ganze gerede auch garnicht von wegen männlich oder weiblich... es sind pixel! sie haben die gleichen stats egal ob männlich oder weiblich.. ist doch scheiss egal.. manchen gefällt halt einfach die Animation der weiblichen chars besser oder insgesamt ( zwerginnen und andere ausgeschlossen) schlankere, elegantere aussehen..

Wenn jemand irgendwen verarschen will sollers tun.. es kommt nur dann zu erfolgreichen verarschungen wenn es leute gibt die alles ernst nehmen was irgendwer schreibt und die sich verarschen lassen.

btw. man muss nicht unbedingt die schwester ans TS holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt auch tolle Stimmverzerrer da merkt man, wenn man die Person nicht kennt und durch die generelle scheiss qualität von Teamspiek nicht, dass da eigentlich ein Mann davor sitzt.. ( ich rede nicht von sachen wie quietschigkeit, tonhöhe erhöhen oder so.. ich meine richtige mann-frau umwandler.. jaja schlagt mich.. selbst probiert.. allerdings nur Gildenintern.. von wegen "wer is jetzt das?" )


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

So sind die Weiber halt. ^^
Ich bin in auf meinem Server oft ganz doof, weil sie bei mir immer gegen die Wand rennen.
Naja, Erfahrung kommt mit dem Alter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (13. Mai 2009)

hmm ich fühle mich genötigt meine meinung abzugeben


Erstmal zu dem thema "Weiblicher Char = Bonus Punkte"

Ist Vollkommen richtig(im sinne von gibt es, es passiert)
vom ethischen her nicht verwerflich aber, wenn man sich davon vorteile verspricht oder gar der meinung ist damit eine junge gutaussehende Frau abzuschleppen ist raurigwie idiotisch.

Erstmal weil es diese art frauen in wow nicht gibt und zwe.. xD scherz natürlich gibt es sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hnter ner kiste vor vorbei fliegenden stöckelshuhen versteck*

Ernsthaft die leute die sich verarscht fühlen weil sie in einen weiblichen char zu viel reininterpretieren sind a. meist minderjährig und wissen es nicht besser oder b. versager und sahen das als letzte rettung mal wen flachzulegen(was in sich schon traurig ist^^)

Ich(männlich) spiele keinen weiblichen char und verstehe die männer auch nicht die es tun will sie aber auch nich verurteilen.. mir ist eben nicht so wichtig.. ich finde es für meinen teil raus wer weiblich ist bevor ich in mit geschenken der liebe überhäufe^^

Das mit dem "in Gilden Reinschlafen" halte ich für wunschdenken der 13jährigen kiddies die dann gilden wie "Warrior of Stormwind" "The Destiny of Orgrimmar" oder "Evil Pwner" etc gründen und beten das sie erfolgreich genug werden um das selbe schiksal erwarten zu dürfen.

Ich kenne Frauen aus gilden die mit dem leader geschlafen haben (2 gilden 2 frauen 2 leader ) das war aber in beiden fällen deswegen so weil sie sich ausm rl vor wow kennengelernt haben und auch zusammengekommen sind... abends besoffen im ts rutscht dem leader gerne sowas raus *in erinnerungen schwelg* ^^

aso und das mit "Fraun hätten es eh nicht nötig weil sie genauso gut spielen können wie männer" kann ich nicht beurteilen weil die frauen die ich vom spielen her kenne bis auf wenige ausnahmen sich kaum schlechter anstellen wie manch anderer mann... 
nur ein kleiner unterschied... freuen gestehen sich fehler nicht ein.. oder der grp gegenüber wenigstens nicht... sie versuchen dann mit argumenten aus der sache rauszukommen die wenig gewicht haben und wollen es dann dabei belassen.. hören sich also die antwort nicht an ^^ ist mir passiert aber heisst gewiss nicht das es auch nur auf 5% der spielerinnen zutrifft^^

mfg sentox^^

(wie konntest du das lesen? noob xD ) ^^


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Mein gott.... was erwartest du? das jede frau jetzt in wow ein aushänge schild über ihr leben, über  ihren familien stand usw aushängen muss nur damit typen wie du alles was ihnen vor die flinte läuft RÄMSEN wollen?

Wer so ist hats verdient verarscht oder ausgenommen zu werden...


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Mai 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> geht man davon aus,dass jemand einen benutzt um was zu erreichen/bekommen,ist dies natuerlich keine rede eines sozialen verstaendnisses mehr
> umkehrschluss ist aber das jemanden,dem hoffnungen gemacht werden wo der gegenpart im vorhinein schon weiß das er/sie/es auf der sicheren seite ist kein deut besser ist
> 
> da geht es nicht nur um zwischen-menschliche gefuehle,sexuelle bedeurfnisse oder finanzielle vorteile sondern dies ist in einem sozialen miteinanderen ein muss von beiden seiten



Soziales Miteinander ist ja klasse, aber hier gehts ja offensichtlich um die "üblichen" Methoden wie man den 08/15 Naivling vera****. 
Und es gibt mehr als genug von genau der Sorte die Tikume angesprochen hat.
Ich behaupte mal, das die durchschnittliche WoW-Spielerin kaum darauf angewiesen sein dürfte, das sie bevorzugt wird. 
Wer das macht, fördert unnötigerweise auch direkt solch asoziales Verhalten. 
Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn tatsächlich nicht nur männl. Trittbrettfahrer so ein "Klischee" ausnutzen, sondern auch manche Frau gerne das Angebot annimmt, die infantilen Männchen schön machen zu lassen. 
Es spricht nichts dagegen, hier und da jemand Fremden oder auch Gilden-Neuling zu helfen etc. 
Aber wer sich einlullen läßt, und so naiv ist, sich selbst ein Bild im Kopf entstehen zu lassen (Das dürfte auch das sein, was Tikume nunmal mit Fingerspitzengefühl beschrieben hat), ohne mal ansatzweise nachzudenken was er eigentlich von der Person weiss, der darf sich nicht wundern wenn es peinlich endet.
Das artet dann lustigerweise nicht in Vera***-werden, sondern sogar in Selbstvera*** aus. 

Aber mit steigenden gildeninternen Durchschnittsalter erledigen sich diese Dinge von selbst. 
Gott war das peinlich, als in der Gilde mal wochenlang irgendein Schüler immer diese neu anwesende, immer sooooo schnuffelige knuffelige, suuuuper nette Elfe versuchte zu beeindrucken ("uuuh ich bin echt krass in der Arena heute wieder gewesen" "Ey Leute, heute Damagemeter wieder Platz1" ) bis ihm erklärt wurde, das die Elfe ü30 ist, verheiratet und Frau sowie 2 Kinder hat.
Irgendwann war er dann verschwunden, und wirds wohl mittlerweile sein lassen, Pixel-Weibchen anzustarren und sich selbst was einzureden.

Oder anderes schönes Beispiel, ein Arbeitskollege von mir erzählte von seinem Raid. Ca. 3 Jahre schon her, wie der Raidleiter bei der Loot-Verteilung immer eine Frau bevorzugte. Ach war das "schön", wie eine Gilde wegen so einem Unfug zerbröseln kann. Oh, gepoppt hat er sie wohl dann doch nie. 
Ist als sie equipped war abgehauen, war eh fest mit jemand anders befreundet, der lustigerweise wiederum ebenfalls im Raid immer dabei war. Da guckte der Raidleiter doch doof in die Röhre, als ihm nach mehreren Monaten vom Freund dieser Frau, nach dem letzten Raid, die Highlights der Whisper Raidleiter <-> Frau im Raidchat präsentiert wurden. Waren noch alle 40 Raid-Teilnehmer zugegen. 
Ooooh war das peinlich.

Aber hey, wer will darf sich gern vera**** lassen.


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Alle Mädchen, die bei uns im Raid waren (gut es waren drei), waren alle sehr gute Spielerinnen, manche von ihnen besser als so mancher männlicher Spieler, nur leider gehen die weiblichen immer mehr unter, da sie von ignoranten Männern wie dir für nicht voll genommen werden.
> Da spricht doch nur Neid. Wir Mädels können genauso gut Ulduar gehen, ohne uns "hochzuschlafen".
> 
> Ich kenne im Gegensatz zu dir nicht eine oder annähernd eine Dame, die so etwas getan hat.



Bei uns in der Gilde sind auch 4 Frauen dabei. Mit allen 4 gehts natürlich auch in die Raids. Eine tankt, eine heilt, zwei spielen ranged dd. Läuft völlig normal und wer mal was falsch macht, beim Bossfight was übersieht, vergisst etc. wird halt drauf hingewiesen und gut ist.
Und das sind im schönen Wechsel mal die Kerle, und mal die Frauen. Fehler eingestehen können sich übrigens Frauen ebensowenig wie Kerle, da tut sich nichts. 
Und wenn beim 4. Wipe das tankende Fräulein da vorne immer noch falsch stehenbleibt, dann wird sie auch mal frech angemault so wie der tankende Kerl auch angesch**** wird.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mein gott.... was erwartest du? das jede frau jetzt in wow ein aushänge schild über ihr leben, über  ihren familien stand usw aushängen muss nur damit typen wie du alles was ihnen vor die flinte läuft RÄMSEN wollen?
> 
> Wer so ist hats verdient verarscht oder ausgenommen zu werden...


Du scheinst Dich im Internet wohl auch gerne anders zu geben als Du es in Wirklichkeit bist, oder?


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (13. Mai 2009)

aso das thema war ja net frauen sondern verarschen xD 


ich will nicht sagen das ich iwie cool oder so bin aber nach dem ich daraufreingefallen bin wollte ich mal ein verfahren erwähnen das ich slebst öfter angewendet habe


Man stelle sich vor:

Du hast ein Item, etwas was sehr gefragt ist allerdings nur von bestimmten leuten.. beispiel :Banditenmaske eines Blutelfen 
ist halt etwas was man nur abunzu verkaufen kann und wenn an bankchars etc aus style gründen oder für 19er pvp chars wenn es keinen helm gibt ...

JEtzt bekommst du das item aber nicht los weils grad niemand braucht.. du hattest es schon 5 ma im ah und hst den preis immer wieder gesenkt.. sonst gab es nie eine andere Banditenmaske eines Blutelfen  im ah das heisst wenn jemand eine will würd er sie von dir kaufen!

jetzt der trick du setzt sie ins ah (mit einem char deiner wahl) erstellst du einen neuen char und gibst ihm einen bank char ähnlcihen namen, etwas aus dem man ersehen kann er kann das item gebrauchen oder es weiterverkaufen

dann schreibst du gezielt andere bankchars (vom namen her leicht zu erkennen) an und fragst sie ob sie reinzufällig das item das du verkaufen möchtest, in diesem fall Banditenmaske eines Blutelfen  haben und es dir verkaufen. jetzt kann verschiedenes passieren 

1. Er sagt ja .. und das so schnell das du dir sicher bist das er nicht im ah gucken war um deine zu kaufen.. also disc vortäuschen und neu starten .. sonst kaufste noch ne 2te auf der du sitzenbleibst xD

2. er zögert/schindet zeit (weil er sich nicht sicher ist ob er eine hat/weil er im ah guckt) es können fragen kommen wie "wie kommste darauf das ich soas habe`?" darauf etwas antworten wie "naja du bist doch ein bankchar hab schon 5 stück  gefragt aber die hatten alle keine.

wenn er die im ah gesehen hat wir d er fragen wieviel du bezahlen willst... du musst jetzt ein lohnenswertes angebot machen damit er sich die mphe macht und das etwaige risiko eingeht das du sie plötzlich nicht mehr brauchst.. (wie es schlussendlich der fall sein wird) bsp es ist für 100 im ah dann bietest du ihm 150

wenn er sie gekauft hat bittest du ihn sie dir per nachname zu schiken oder täuschst einen disc vor... dann löschst du den char oder..logst dich nie wieder damit ein xD

is mir grad eingefallen ^^


----------



## Milkoh (13. Mai 2009)

Tja Jungs, ich bin ja etwas älter als die meisten hier und auch verheiratet mit einer tollen Frau.

Ich spiele WOW PreBC und in meinem Umfeld und meiner Gilde spielen sehr viele "echte" Frauen. Das kann ich mit fug und Recht sagen, weil es alle mehr oder minder RL Bekannte sind. 

Die machen aber auch nichts anderes als wir Männer. Einige Männer spielen weibliche Rollen, einige Frauen spielen männlche. Es ist naemlich ein SPIEL 

Gottseidank steht da nicht, dass man vor jedem hormongesteuerten Pupertätsjüngling nen Freifahrtschein ausstellen muss, bzw. nen Seelenstrip hinlegt. 

Als ich mal meine Blutelfen Hexerin spielte (auch ich hab mir mal einen weiblichen Charakter gemacht), Leute es war teilweise erbärmlich was da einige Männer abgezogen haben. Ich bin zum Schluß dazu ´übergegangen sobald Fremde RL Dinge austauschen wollten gleich zu sagen: Mach dir keine Hoffnungen, ich bin Stephan, 40 Jahre und verheiratet, dies ist ein Computerspiel, geh zu friendsscout24

Also liebe Kollegen, vergesst die TrueRomance WOW Storys rechnet euch die Chancen bei 14Millionen SPieler aus, eine Beziehung zu finden. Geht besser mal nach draussen in Parks, Cafes oder Partys, da laufen RICHTIGE Frauen rum und die Chance dort jemanden für euch zu finden ist deutlich höher als bei WOW mit einer Pixelfigur. Vor allem mag euch die Frau auch dann wenn ihr kein T8 anhabt sie aber beim ersten Treffen feststellt das der toughe durchtrainierte Level 80 Epicpaladin, doch eher 50 Kilo Übergewicht hat, die Optik auch sonst eher eine Herausforderung ist und die Klamotten vor 10 Jahren bestimmt mal modern waren - auf einer Karnevalsparty. 


Milkoh


----------



## Caidy (13. Mai 2009)

ich finde den thread lächerlich....


1. mal verarscht der Titel, denn es geht nicht wirklich um allg verarsche, sondern letztendlich um Frauen in wow und auf die der TE wohl neidisch ist. nichts anderes.

2. mal haben Frauen ihre rollen im raid wie männer, wenn eine/r was was falsch amcht hat es die gleichen konsequenzen.

3. Männer die anders sind weil sie glauben ne frau vor sich zu haben, diese beschenken und irgendwo durchziehn sollten ihren account löschen und mal das rl besuchen....


ich bin damals durch einen Freund in eine recht gute Gilde gekommen, als ich endlich 80 war ( von ally auf horde gewechselt) haben sie auch eine Equipt sie Gruppe gemacht.

Dort befanden sich 2 frische 80er die es so schnell wie möglich zu equippen galt damit sie im 25er auch nützlich sind, und nicht um + punkte oder sowas zu bekommen.

als ich länger dabei war haben wir sowas regelmäßig gemacht für die frischlinge oder reroller. Und eigtl auch heute noch.


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.



./sign ... da stimm ich zu 100 % zu. Wie arm ist das denn ???


----------



## Elishebat (13. Mai 2009)

Tja... was soll man dazu sagen... wer sich ausnutzen läßt weil er meint, dass sich hinter dem anderen Char tatsächlich ein heißes Babe steckt, das nur auf ihn und ihn allein gewartet hat, der hat es nicht anders verdient. Soviel Naivität gehört bestraft.

LG, Eli


----------



## shikki (13. Mai 2009)

in unserer gilde (allg.) und auch in der raidgruppe ist der anteil an frauen recht gross und oh wunder, diese gehen sogar erfolgreich im 10er und 25er raiden. glaube kaum, dass 2/3 oder mehr der raidgruppe (sprich die männer) so überdurchschnittlich gut spielen, dass sie es sich leisten können, 5 oder 6 frauen mit durchzuziehen. vor allem in einer phase, wo bosse wie der general oder yogg-saron noch erarbeitet werden.
finde also das, was einige hier zum thema frauen und wow von sich geben, etwas blauäugig, denn es gibt dort draussen tatsächlich frauen, die computerspiele gern spielen UND sogar mit männern konkurieren können und das, ohne irgendeinen imaginären frauenbonus zu haben (skandal! die sollten sich am besten gleich wieder hinterm herd verstecken).


----------



## Thewizard76 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne das ein bischen anderst.
Random Raids wurde aufgestellt und der Trash Loot und die ersten Bosse auch schön verwürfelt.
Als es dann an die T6 Teile ging haben sich die Raidleiter alles eingesteckt.
Die Woche darauf das selbe nochmal.
Die Woche darauf ging es einen Boss weiter und dann das selbe wieder.
Dann Namensänderung des Hauptverantwortlichen und das spiel ging weiter.

Nun in WOTLK ist nichts mehr von Ihm zu sehen.
Entweder er wurde gebannt obwohl das eher Unwarscheinlich ist oder er hat den Server gewechselt.


----------



## Prudenceh (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin in unserer Gilde derzeit die einzige Frau, die raidet. Geschenkt bekomme ich da nichts. Ich musste genauso Equip farmen wie die Männer auch, um mitzudürfen. Im Raid hab ich kein Sonderrecht auf Items, sprich ich muß wie alle mitwürfeln. Und ich kann sowohl im Heal als auch im Dmg mit den Männern mithalten. Also durchschnorren ist nicht!


----------



## Alverde (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal so einen Thread starten der über das verarschen geht, was Mensch so macht um an Dinge zu kommen.
> 
> Es gibt Menschen in WoW die Gold verkaufen. Es gibt Menschen die Accounts hacken.
> Und es gibt Menschen die andere ausnutzen im Spiel, sie quasi verarschen.
> ...





lol?
Ich sag dazu nur, wer sich ausnutzen läßt? Selber Schuld! Ob jemand seine Familienverhältnisse offen legt oder nicht, bleibt jedem selber überlassen, wenn mir einer diesbezüglich die unwahrheit sagt, wär ich auch nicht böse, wobei ich danach auch nie fragen würde, das es um ein Spiel geht und wir nicht an einer Singlebörse sind, oder das irgendeine Rolle spielen würde! Was die Bilder angeht, weiß ich, wie nervig manche sein können, was interessierts dich wie jemand aussieht? Wenn du sicher sein willst mit nem "realen" Menschen zu spielen, dann geh zum Minigolf, aber verurteile keine Menschen die anonym bleiben wollen, aus was für einem Grund auch immer.


----------



## Orthes (13. Mai 2009)

Alverde schrieb:


> Ob jemand seine Familienverhältnisse offen legt oder nicht, bleibt jedem selber überlassen, wenn mir einer diesbezüglich die unwahrheit sagt, wär ich auch nicht böse, wobei ich danach auch nie fragen würde, das es um ein Spiel geht und wir nicht an einer Singlebörse sind, oder das irgendeine Rolle spielen würde! Was die Bilder angeht, weiß ich, wie nervig manche sein können, was interessierts dich wie jemand aussieht? Wenn du sicher sein willst mit nem "realen" Menschen zu spielen, dann geh zum Minigolf, aber verurteile keine Menschen die anonym bleiben wollen, aus was für einem Grund auch immer.



/sign

Es ist ein Spiel, nix weiter, keine Singlebörse und auch kein Wettbewerb. Es sind erstmal auch keine "echten" freundschaften, es können sich welche daraus bilden, aber das dauert eben viel länger als im RL, da man über die / den Spieler(in) so gar nix weiß !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kann in dieser Hinsicht "sozusagen" aus Erfahrung sprechen...

Ich selber bin auch eine Frau und spiele ausschliesslich weibliche Chars, da mir die männlichen vom Design her nicht zusagen. Ich habe - selten - miterlebt dass ich von Membern in Randoms bevorzugt behandelt wurde, nur weil mein Char Brüste hat. In solchen Fällen habe ich mich gewehrt und gesagt, dass ich gefälligst für meine Leistungen und nicht für mein Geschlecht honoriert werden will.

Wenn ich mit jemandem inGame in Kontakt komme verrate ich NIE dass ich im RL eine Frau bin. Erst wenn derjenige schon länger in der FL ist und wir uns super verstehen, sickert es vielleicht mal durch. Dann kommen mitunter Reaktionen wie "Hä, du bist eine Frau??!! Respekt, hätte ich nicht gedacht." Ich halte mich nicht für einen guten Spieler, aber anscheinend reicht mein Skill um für einen Mann gehalten zu werden - tragisch.

Man kann durchaus als Frau mit den RL-Männern Spass haben: Ab und zu flirten ich und die Jungs aus meiner FL ein wenig miteinander. Das hat keinen ernsthaften Hintergrund, was auch alle wissen. So kann man sich entspannt weiternecken und hinterher darüber lachen.

In meiner Gilde sind viele Frauen die genau so gut spielen wie Männer. Dass aber manche - Männer wie Frauen - den vorhandenen Tittenbonus schamlos ausnutzen, ist allgemein bekannt und wird von mir mit Argwohn betrachtet. Es sollte nicht nötig sein, in einem Spiel von seinem Geschlecht profitieren zu müssen. Aber solange es funktioniert, wird es auch Leute geben die es machen.

Just my own Senf

MfG / Kaya


----------



## VallovShatt (13. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich bin im TS mal angemacht worden: Hey, Alda, was hast du denn für ne Babystimme, du bist doch noch nichtmals 12.



Ja so ähnlich gings mir auch schon. Kam in ne random-Gruppe für irgend ne BC-ini- Ham uns dann ins ts gepackt und wie ich reinkam waren die andern noch fröhlich am plaudern. Wir unterhielten uns und als der letzte reinkam viel ihm gleich auf: "Nanu, ist hier ne Frau anwesend?" "Jo, ich" dann verstummte es. Ein anderer meinte dann "Achso, dachte du wärst noch sehr jung" aber Auswirkungen auf den run darauf hatte es nicht, war keiner sexistisch.
N männlicher Kriegertank der von ner Frau gespielt wird scheint irgendwie ne Sensation zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  komisch, da viele Männer Frauen spielen. 

Aber zurück zum Thema. Also ich hab ja manchmal schon nen Eindruck, dass man als Frau schon son bissle den Tittenbonus genießt. Wenn man ein Problem hat, weil man keine Gruppe findet oder weil man was nicht alleine kann, denk ich schon dass man als Frau einfach den Beschützerinstinkt der Männer weckt. Da muss man nichtmal irgendwen anmachen.
Was ich aber sonderbar find sind die Reaktion auf Geschichten wie: ich geh jetz ins Schwimmbad, ich muss jetz duschen, mir is zu warm, muss mich umziehen. Wenn n Kerl das sagt interessiert das keinen. Wenn ne Frau das macht wird sie noch ne Weile aufgehalten weil man(n) ja erstmal was darüber wissen will, oder meint er will mitkommen oder sonst was.
Und die Männer wollen mit einem auch gern son bissle "flirten", also eigentlich blos dummes Zeug labern und immer alles 2deutig darstellen.
Aber auf niederstes Niveau herablassen? Brauch ich nicht.

Aber diese komischen wirklich billigen Flittchen, die irgendwelche dümmlichen und mehr als naiven Männer so um den Finger wickeln find ich wirklich nur ätzend. 
Ich hab auch gleich ne schlechte Meinung von so Weibern, die immer so peinliche Anbiederungszusätze einbauen wie "Süßer" oder "Schnucki" oder sowas. Oder die die ins Spiel kommen und meinen (obwohl noch Zeit ist) "Sry dass ich so spät bin, aber ich musste noch meinem Freund einen blasen" oder "Am Mittwoch komm ich nicht mit, da will ich mit meinem Freund Sex machen" . Das is 15jährigen Niveau. Sowas erzählen blos Mädchen die vor 2 Wochen entjungfert wurden und künstlich einen auf frivol machen müssen. Seid einfach ehrlich und sprecht aus was ihr wirklich denkt, nämlich "Beachtet mich, beachtet mich!"

Und vor 2 Tagen hab ich echt den burner erlebt. Das war sowas von arm. 
Unser Gildenmeister hat wegen ner bestimmten Sache Kontakt mit andern Gildenleitern aufgenommen. Einer unserer Offiziere meinte dann ein paar min. später zum Gildenmeister: "Der *** von *** hat mich eben angewispert, er bekommt keine Antwort von dir" Er hat dann bemerkt dass er den auf Igno hat. Er verschwand dann in nen andern Channel und als er wieder zurückkam meinte er: "So, hab eben mit IHR geredet und ihr versichert, dass ich sie in nächster Zeit nicht mehr auf die Igno packen würde. Dann meinte sie, wir könnten uns doch rl treffen und n bissle schnaggeln..."
Und ich konnte mir das "Boa wasn das für ne Schlampe" nicht verkneifen. 
Hallo? Was hat die denn für Komplexe?


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

ich weiß zwar nicht wieso der ganze Thread jetzt davon handelt dass Frau ingame Mann verarscht oder sich hochpoppt, wobei Männer
das genauso gut können und ich habe es noch nicht erlebt, aber mitbekommen von Gildenmitgliedern.
Man sollte nicht immer direkt den Menschen verurteilen wenn man ein paar Sätze gelesen hat ;>

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ihr schon mal in WoW verarscht wurdet...


----------



## Patikura (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen:
1.Warum nicht WoW ist ein Rollenspiel 
2.Manche Leute sind einfach A**** da kann man nichts machen
3. gibt es widerum leute die zu frauen einfach netter sind , bzw eher gold leihen obwohl man ahnt das gold nie wieder zusehen.
4. Durch naxx nehmen nur spastis jemanden mit nur weil die/der ein bisschen shakerd mit einem/einer...


----------



## pixeljedi (13. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber kaum,dass er der Hordler war.
> Im Stranglethorn wird man doch nur verhauen,wenn man PvP Server ist,oder auf nem PvE Server geflaggt rumläuft.
> Ersteres schließt in 99% aller fälle aus,dass er sowohl Allianzler als auch Hordler spielt.
> 
> ...



es seidenn er hat 2 accounts^^

mfg pixel


----------



## Vorototh (13. Mai 2009)

Die Sache mit der "Verarsche" ist offenbar für viele Spieler ein ernstaftes Problem. Aus den bisherigen Reaktionen auf diesen Thread schließe ich mal, daß es weniger um das "beim-Handeln-ums-Geld-geprellt-werden" geht, als vielmehr darum, daß man als Spieler eines anderen Spielers Geschlecht falsch verstanden bzw. erzählt bekommen hat.

Dazu würde ich ganz gerne mal eine andere Sichtweise aufzeigen: WoW ist ein Computerrollenspiel, und es kann unheimlich Spaß machen, die Rolle eines weiblichen Charakters zu mimen. Ich finde da eher die gerne und oft bereits während des ersten Gespräches gestellte Frage "biste m/w?" unangemessen, weil sie mir als Spieler die Möglichkeit raubt, als mein Charakter gesehen zu werden, worum es mir aber in einem Rollenspiel doch primär geht.

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Spieler von WoW ist nun einmal männlichen Geschlechts, und ich nehme einfach mal an, daß es darunter auch etliche Teenies gibt, die noch keine Freundin haben und denken, daß man via WoW jetzt vielleicht den Partner für's Leben finden könnte. Das mag nicht unmöglich sein, ist doch aber hochgradig unwahrscheinlich. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde auch das absolut in Ordnung, das ist jedes Spielers gutes Recht, aber genau so legitim finde ich es auch, auf diese Frage hin eine falsche Angabe zu machen, um in Ruhe weiter seinen Charakter ausspielen zu können.

Ein kleiner Hinweis an männliche Spieler weiblicher Charaktere: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man nicht unbedingt schwindeln muß. Ich sage dann einfach "das sage ich nicht, ätsch", und die überwiegende Mehrheit der Spieler denkt sich dann, daß dieser freche Kommentar wohl nur von der schnuckeligen kleinen (weiblichen) Nachtelfe kommen kann, deren Avatar sie immer so freundlich anlächelt, zum Einen, weil sie es sich wünschen, zum Anderen, weil sie den Spieler ja nur weiblich vor sich haben.
Das ist vielleicht ein wenig gemein, aber allemal besser (weil ehrlicher), als den anderen Spieler anzuschwindeln.

Und es ist in der Tat so, daß man es als weiblicher Charakter in der Welt von WoW doch sehr viel leichter hat, als als Mann, weil viele der erfahreneren männlichen Spieler überhaupt kein Interesse daran haben, einem ebenfalls männlichen Charakter etwas zu helfen, was ich wiederum reichlich sexistisch finde.
Also seht das Spiel doch bitte nicht als Partnerbörse, sondern als das, was es ist, ein "Massively Multiplayer Online *Roleplaying Game*"

Viel Spaß beim zocken,

Vorototh


----------



## Super PePe (13. Mai 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Dreist? Eher gute Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das lässt tief blicken über deine eigne sozial wie gesellschaftliche prägung und bist zu bedauert über so ein starkes defizit.

wer sich  über das pech anderer freut (wie viele hier im thread) oder die unwissenheit ausnutzt, sollte nicht jammern wenn das so geliebte wow immer mehr zu einem gossenspiel verkommt.
und wer glaubt wow wäre ein von der "Realität" abgegrenztes System in der menschliches defizite ausgeblendet werden, ist genau so verschoben im kopf, wie die leute die sich hier freuen.


edit: bezogen auf den Geschlechterkampf: wer mit seinen Hormonen nicht klar kommt, hat so oder so gelost, ob in WoW oder im sogenannten Reallife


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiel auch einen weiblichen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Gilde weiß wer hinter dem Char steckt aber bei allen anderen spiele ich immer ein anderes Geschlecht^^
Warum auch nicht ist doch lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ein 14Jahre alter Mitspieler gerade seine Sexualität entdeckt und mir weil ich weiblich bin was für 100Gold weniger verkauft,
da sag ich dann nur "Danke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (13. Mai 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir spielt extra einen weiblichen Charakter weil diese viel freundlicher behandelt werden und viel mehr Hilfe bekommen.
Ist echt lustig was es für Pappnasen gibt.
Tikume hat vollkommen recht. 
Und Frauen mit virtuellen Gegenständen beeindrucken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *muhahaha*


----------



## Ceset (13. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Dank an alle hier, die uns Frauen zugestehen, TROTZ unseres Geschlechts eine gute Spielleistung zu bringen, die unsere Raidteilnahme rechtfertigt.

Und mein herzliches Beileid an alle Trottel, die schon mal in einen weiblichen Avatar zuviel reininterpetiert haben und dumm genug waren,  wegen einer Tittenvermutung irgendwelche Zugeständnisse zu machen.  Ich wette das 80% der "Frauen", die sich mit Hinweis auf ihr Geschlecht irgendwo durchziehen oder Items zustecken ließen Kerle sind.

In diesem Sinne:
WEIBLICHE DD 1000 dps sucht Ulduar 25 Hardmode clear Raid /w me!


----------



## spacekeks007 (13. Mai 2009)

wer sich von ner weiblichen stimme im ts die rübe abdrehen lässt oder ihr deswegen etwas bevorzugt gibt gehört verprügelt  man weiss ja nicht was da grob gesagt füe ne fette schnecke hockt die nur ne hübsche stimme hat.

wer sich von sowas ablenken lässt oder hoffnung macht der gehört gescheucht durchs dorf mit fackeln und mistgabeln.

und wer sich in nem spiel wie wow verarschen lässt pech gehabt, kann ja zum gm rennen und mimimi schreiben obs was hift .. naja


----------



## Elicios (13. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaYBlc18D38


----------



## Ceilyn (13. Mai 2009)

Also was mein Ex Freund gemacht hat, find ich dagegen bissi schlimmer ^^
Er kam einfach nicht klar damit, dass ich iG in saemtlichen MMOGs schnell einen freundeskreis hatte, der mir gerne geholfen hat ^^ egal ob bei quests oder items.. 
so hat er dann auf einem neuen server wieder mit wow angefangen und sich als meine grosse schwester ausgegeben .. ein paar schoene fake bilder im netz gesucht und die ins forum gestellt. im TS musste ich dann 2-3 mal was sagen, dann waren die sicher das er ne frau war. ^^ 
joa, so hat er jede menge gold, items und maennerherzen bekommen :>


----------



## Starfros (13. Mai 2009)

Ebpm schrieb:


> Titel hätte auch heissen können Frauen in WoW.^^
> 
> Das ist aber keine Sache von WoW so sind die Menschen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern nirgends.
> Und mit den dingen hast du absolut recht das is bei mir der Grund das ich so weit es geht nicht mehr mit Frauen zussamenspiele^^
> ...




Wobei deine Titel Idee alle Frauen angesprochen werden, was auch nicht ok ist.  Zieh nicht alle über einen kamm.


Das manche Frauen so handeln stimmt schon (habs schon oft erlebt das sich einige Frauen an den leader ran schmeissen um so an sachen bzw Equip zu kommen. 
Oder besorgen sich Mats von anderen um irgendwas kostenlos herzustellen dies dann ins AH verscherbeln.


Zurück zum thema 
Einig andere denken  "hmmm wenn ich ihr viel gebe läßt sie mich mal drauf " ,diese Leute sind zu recht verarscht worden. 

So ists auch im RL nicht anders.


----------



## Draelia (13. Mai 2009)

An den TE: Dein Beispiel ist das schlechtest wählbare gewesen. Ich bin ein männlicher spieler, sehr glücklich in einer Beziehung, die deren Anfänge über Wow geknüpft worden, und spiele eine weibliche Elfe. Dass es Kerle gibt, die nichtmal fragen ob der psieler weiblich ist oder nciht, sondern erstmal flächendeckend sauteuren Kram verschenken, lehen ich doch nciht ab. Schließelich hat mich bis dato noch keiner gefragt, ob das Übergewicht an den Nippeln oder im Schritt hängt. 

Ja, auch ich hab mich aber auch shcon als weiblicher spieler ausgegeben, und ich sag Dir was. Ich hab kein Mitleid, mit den Dumpfnasen, die mir deshalb dauerhaft in den Hintern gekrochen sind. Meine Beziehung ist nicht in WoW entstanden, sondern ich habe die Einladung an meinen Raid geschickt, wo meine zukünftige eben auch erschienen ist. Wenn andere so holh sind, und auf diese Maschen reinfallen, ist das ersten deren eigene Schuld aufgrund von leichtgläubigkeit, die in dieser Welt sowieso die schwachen aus dem Rennen nimmt, und zweitens absolut nicht änderbar, weil ihr jetzt nen Whinethread dazu aufmacht. 

Ja, hasst mich, ich steh drauf, und es kratz mich kein Stück, denn mich mögen immer noch genug Leute, die sogar meinen richtigen Namen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber kaum,dass er der Hordler war.
> Im Stranglethorn wird man doch nur verhauen,wenn man PvP Server ist,oder auf nem PvE Server geflaggt rumläuft.
> Ersteres schließt in 99% aller fälle aus,dass er sowohl Allianzler als auch Hordler spielt.


Tut es übrigens nicht, da man auch zu damaligen Zeiten schon zwei Accounts haben konnte. Und wenn es andere Accounts sind, dann kann man auf dem gleichen Server beide Fraktionen spielen und übers neutrale AH sogar Items tauschen.

Zum Topic:
Ich (männlich) spiele auch hauptsächlich Frauenchars. Dies jedoch nicht, um mein eigenes Geschlecht zu verarschen, sondern, weil ich lieber auf die Rückansicht eines weiblichen Chars gucke, als auf einen männlichen. Das kann man nun als komisch abstempeln, aber eben... nicht umsonst war/ist Tomb Raider so gut angekommen - Frauenpower!!!

Ich stehe auch zu meinem Geschlecht. Wenn Leute fälschlicherweise meinen ich sei weiblich, belehre ich sie.

Verarscht wurde ich auch noch nicht, weil WoW keine Singlebörse ist, sondern ein PC-Spiel für die Freizeit. Bei mir ist jeder gleich viel wert, ob Mann oder Frau.


----------



## grimmjow (13. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir scheiß egal, wer hinter dem Char hockt. Egal ob Mann oder Frau, ich bevorzuge jeden gleich, dass immer.

Meine Freundin hat z.B das Problem, dass jeder total nett zu ihr ist und sie alles in Arsch geschoben bekommt, weil jeder Suchti nett zu ihr ist. Mich störts nicht, aber mir würde es nicht gefallen, dass Menschen nett zu mir sind, nur weil ich Brüste und ne etwas höhere Stimme habe. ¬.¬


----------



## Nimmue (13. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> DAS halte ich ganz klar für BLÖDSINN.
> Und als Frau kann ich da ja wohl aus Erfahrung sprechen.
> 
> Alle Mädchen, die bei uns im Raid waren (gut es waren drei), waren alle sehr gute Spielerinnen, manche von ihnen besser als so mancher männlicher Spieler, nur leider gehen die weiblichen immer mehr unter, da sie von ignoranten Männern wie dir für nicht voll genommen werden.
> ...



Ich sagte nur, ich kenne ein paar, evtl. 3-4 höchstens. Dagegen kenn ich ungefähr 1000 (leicht übertrieben^^) Frauen/Mädchen, die hammer geil spielen (und ja, zum Teil auch besser als so mancher Mann) und durch ihre Leistung in die Gilde/Raids gekommen sind!
Dennoch gibt es sone Frauen definitiv (warum sollte es diese nicht auch in einem Spiel geben, wenn es solche im RL gibt?)


----------



## fraudani (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.




Selten was gelesen, dem ich so dermassen zustimmen musste/konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Mai 2009)

Es sind immer 2 dran schuld, der, der verarscht und der, der sich verarschen lässt ;-)

Augen auf beim Eierkauf, egal wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (13. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hätte bei der Bewerbung für die Elite-Gilde neulich doch die Oben-ohne-Fotos dazupacken sollen. So ein Mist.


Probier es doch mal hier. Vielleicht kommen dann die Bewerbungen ja zu Dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Das kann schon passieren und ist im Grunde auch nicht verwunderlich da viele Männer leider immer noch das Gehirn in der Nähe des Bauchnabels haben. Da wundert es nicht wenn Frauen sowas zu ihren Gunsten ausnutzen. 

Zwar nicht schön aber auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Scotch (13. Mai 2009)

Also Leute die sich von !!!weiblichen Chars!!! verarschen lassen, selbst wenn eine Frau auch am Pc sitzt, tun mir nicht leid. So viel "Notgeilheit" muss ja irgendwann auch bestraft werden oder? Aber Dummheit kennt bekanntlich ja keine Grenzen...


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Scotch schrieb:


> Also Leute die sich von !!!weiblichen Chars!!! verarschen lassen, selbst wenn eine Frau auch am Pc sitzt, tun mir nicht leid. So viel "Notgeilheit" muss ja irgendwann auch bestraft werden oder? Aber Dummheit kennt bekanntlich ja keine Grenzen...



Stimm ich zu


----------



## Hautbaer (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Nunja wie wurdet ihr mal im Spiel ausgenutzt/reingelegt/verarscht?



Eigentlich nicht.
Es gibt immer Spieler die versuchen sich durch gewisses Verhalten einen Vorteil zu "erspielen".

Und zum Thema: weibliche Spieler...
nur weil Frauen im "Team" sind, rollt man doch nicht gleich den roten Teppich aus und übergibt 
seine Kontodaten^^
Wenn doch: selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Mai 2009)

hihi, da muss ich dorch sofort an eine(n) Spieler/in auf Blackhand denken.
Name wie der spanische Mond, gab sich sehr lange Zeit als Frau aus.
Ein Mann fiel drauf rein, stand plötzlich vor seiner/ihrer Tür, da war es ein kleiner etwas gestörter Koreaner ca. 20 Jahre alt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (13. Mai 2009)

Ist mir noch nie passiert^^... gehe auch eig. nicht mit Randoms


----------



## mckayser (13. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nie passiert^^... gehe auch eig. nicht mit Randoms



... ins Bett? :>


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte mit meinem Mainchar eine Geschlechtsumwandlung nach 2 jahren wurde es langsam langweilig 

und komischerweise wurde danach mein Würfelglück besser und auch der Randomloot an grünen Items wurde mehr komisch, der einzige char der das topt ist mein DK wenn ich da mal Nerubisches Chitin farmen gehe droopt das mit 50% und zusätzlich fallen mehr grüne drops ab ab u an mal ein blauer


----------



## MoVedder (13. Mai 2009)

Irgendwelche Vorteile, muss man ja als Frau haben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Take care


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Mai 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meinem Mainchar eine Geschlechtsumwandlung nach 2 jahren wurde es langsam langweilig
> 
> und komischerweise wurde danach mein Würfelglück besser und auch der Randomloot an grünen Items wurde mehr komisch, der einzige char der das topt ist mein DK wenn ich da mal Nerubisches Chitin farmen gehe droopt das mit 50% und zusätzlich fallen mehr grüne drops ab ab u an mal ein blauer



...interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> ...interessant...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne Geschlechtsumwandlung im RL kommt nicht in Frage

aber ich wollte meinen DK ne Geschichte schreiben der heißt wie mein alter main nur mit ´ über paar Buchstaben Problem ist halt das der alte Name ein halbes Jahr gesperrt wird


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (13. Mai 2009)

Das kann ich so nicht beurteilen, weil wenn ich es nicht bis jetzt bemerkt habe, es mir noch nicht passiert ist^^


----------



## Scorgler (13. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott... sowas hast du überall!
In jeder Online Single Börse, immer wenn du mal mit fremden chattest etc etc...
Es gibt viele böse Menschen!


----------



## Seryma (13. Mai 2009)

Wir haben auch oft Frauen in Raids dabei, wenn ne Frau kein Schaden macht, isses mir sowas von egal, wie porno ihre Stimme im TS klingt, fliegt raus!

Für Frauen gelten bei mir gleiche Regeln, nett unterhalten kann man sich ja, aber die Aufgabe sollte sie schon erfüllen!

Tittenbonus gibts nicht, Frauen sind auch Spieler, in WoW behandle ich alle gleich! (Es sei denn ich kenne sie schon vorher ausm RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Cazore (13. Mai 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an alle hier, die uns Frauen zugestehen, TROTZ unseres Geschlechts eine gute Spielleistung zu bringen, die unsere Raidteilnahme rechtfertigt.
> ........




Davon hab ich hier nichts gelesen.

Nur sowas:


Seryma schrieb:


> Wir haben auch oft Frauen in Raids dabei, wenn ne Frau kein Schaden macht, isses mir sowas von egal, wie porno ihre Stimme im TS klingt, fliegt raus!..........


----------



## Mazz (13. Mai 2009)

Also, eins vorne weg: Ich bin weiblich!

Und es ist ätzend! 
- Es ist so ätzend, von pubertierende Spieler angegraben zu werden, weil sie meinen, ich wär so ne Verzweifelte, die alleine zuhause rumhockt.
- Es ist so ätzend, sich Vorurteile anhören zu müssen, ich hätte ja keine Ahnung von meiner Klasse, von dem Spiel und  überhaupt., weil ich ja nur ne Frau bin.
- Es ist so ätzend, nicht ernst genommen zu werden, wenn ich mich über was beschwere, weil ich ja so süß bin, wenn ich mich aufrege.

Meistens ist es doch eh so, dass der bevorteilt wird, der am lautesten schreit. Das gilt für Kerle wie für Frauen.
Bsp:  Naxx25 Stamm
Beliebiger Boss ist tot
Plündermeister geht ran und postet
2 Leute würfen
Person A gewinnt.
Person B postet sein wirklich schlechtes blaue Item (itemlvl 187), dass er gerade trägt, um Mitleid zu erhaschen (was ihm auch gelingt)
Person A passt (er ist ja so ein netter Kerl)
Wenn ich dann beim Raidleiter frage, was das fürn Kack soll, warum wir jemanden mitnehmen, der nichtmal komplett heroisch (itemlvl 200)ausgestatt ist, darf ich mir nur anhören: "Ganz cool, das passt schon". Aber ich hab mir selbst jedes verdammte Item aus den heroischen Inis erspielt.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.


tikume^^ wieder mal mit ein paar worten alles verstaendlich und auch bitter-lustig gesagt


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe, Frau hat sich mehrere ingame Freunde angeschafft ;>
> Letzten Endes wurde sie in Heros, mit nach Naxx genommen und hat so viel in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, unfassbar!
> In Wirklichkeit hatte sie im RL einen Freund und ein Kind, hat in WoW aber als Single gelebt.



Omg wenn ich das schon höre: "Hat in WoW Single gelebt". Ist das hier Second-life oder was?
Also Leute die so notgeil sind und mutmaßliche Frauen ziehen und ihnen Gold schenken sind schon recht arm.

Das einzige was man als normaler Mensch tun sollte wenn man eine Frau im Raid hat ist sich im Ts besser zu benehmen.


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das einzige was man als normaler Mensch tun sollte wenn man eine Frau im Raid hat ist sich im Ts besser zu benehmen.



Ja wenn Frauenvolk anwesend ist, müssen wir das rülpsen einstellen!


----------



## Hautbaer (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das einzige was man als normaler Mensch tun sollte wenn man eine Frau im Raid hat ist sich im Ts besser zu benehmen.



Immer wieder lustig wie sich die Männerriege im TS zusammenreißt sobald eine weibliche Stimme dazustößt^^


----------



## xeqtr` (13. Mai 2009)

Weiblichen lvl 1 Twinke erstellen und in OG/SW nach Gold betteln = win


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie sich die Männerriege im TS zusammenreißt sobald eine weibliche Stimme dazustößt^^




Nur blöd das man manchmal Kind nicht von Frau unterscheiden kann und hab schon erlebt wie ein Mann im Ts nen kleinen Jungen angebaggert hat xD


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Ach ich wollte eigentlich nicht dass es hier um das Männerverhalten am Mann geht :/
Aber scheint ja trotzdem genug Diskussionsstoff da zu sein ^^

Ich behandel Frau nicht anders wie Mann auch, vielleicht bin ich was netter zur Frau in meiner Wortwahl aber sonst
kriegen sie genau das ab was ein Mann auch abkriegen würde.
Vorteile gibts nicht ;>


----------



## Rasgaar (13. Mai 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie sich die Männerriege im TS zusammenreißt sobald eine weibliche Stimme dazustößt^^



Ja, das nennt man(n) Manieren ;D


----------



## Pacster (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.





Made my day.
Männer sind ingame halt auch nicht anders als im wirklichen Leben...gilt natürlich auch für Frauen: Ich darf da nur an die Tussi erinnern, die Sex für Gold angeboten hat(sollte mich n icht wundern wenn sie sich davon die Haris Pilton Tasche gekauft hat). ;-)


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Made my day.
> Männer sind ingame halt auch nicht anders als im wirklichen Leben...gilt natürlich auch für Frauen: Ich darf da nur an die Tussi erinnern, die Sex für Gold angeboten hat(sollte mich n icht wundern wenn sie sich davon die Haris Pilton Tasche gekauft hat). ;-)



Das habe ich mal im Handelschannel gelesen:
"Suche 1000 Gold, biete mich an."

Ich dachte das ist ein Scherz und schreibe dazu was im Handelschannel:
"Jop ich verkauf mich für einen Abend zu zweit für 10.000 Gold."

Dann schreibt mich die Person an:
"Hey Lust auf ne Runde Cs, gibts aber nur wenn du mir 1000 Gold gibst."

LOL? O.O

Hab darauf nicht mehr reagiert ^^ aber das war schon krass.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

ich mag auch diese Visitenkarte haben, aber dafür muss man in WoW online gehen mit dem neuem Blasc wa? :<


----------



## Rethos (13. Mai 2009)

Also zum ersten : 
An den Poster 2 vor mir: Epic fail! nur weil du die tolle buffed visitenkarte hast musste hier net spammen..


@Topic:
Warum beschweren sich die Leute darüber , dass Frauen alle abziehen würden.
Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde 3 Damen , eine davon ist in meiner 10er Stammgrp und ich kann die erfahrung 
des "gimmeh item ich hab Titten" arguments noch nie gemacht.Ganz im gegenteil , für gewöhnlich stellt sie das bufffood 
für alle bereit, und das den ganzen abend lang.

Auf der anderen seite , solltet ihr nicht denken , das es in WoW schon schlimm wäre.
Wenn ich das ganze mal caa. 5 nummer schlimmer erleben wollt, installiert euch Ragnarok Online.
Dort ist es sogar offen bekannt das eigentlich jeder weibliche charakter den "Tittenbonus".
Das liegt aber zu ich schätze mal 70% na den männlichen vertretern  in diesen spielen. 
Denn wer denkt ,er kann , weil er einem weiblichen char 100g geschenkt hat, mal über sie rüber ,
der hat schon eine sehr sehr schräge  sichtweise dieser welt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal so einen Thread starten der über das verarschen geht, was Mensch so macht um an Dinge zu kommen.
> 
> Es gibt Menschen in WoW die Gold verkaufen. Es gibt Menschen die Accounts hacken.
> Und es gibt Menschen die andere ausnutzen im Spiel, sie quasi verarschen.
> ...



Nein, wenn man isch einigermaßen klug anstellt kann man allen Fakern aus dem weg gehen, mir wurde seit WoW releasenicht ein einziges gold stück gestohlen.


----------



## Pacster (13. Mai 2009)

Rethos schrieb:


> Denn wer denkt ,er kann , weil er einem weiblichen char 100g geschenkt hat, mal über sie rüber ,
> der hat schon eine sehr sehr schräge  sichtweise dieser welt.




Wieso denn das? Sowas ist doch in der realen Welt auch ganz normal. Da brauch eine halbwegs gutaussehende Frau in einer Bar selten einen Cocktail selbst bezahlen weil es gleich dutzende Kerle gibt, die versuchen über teure Cocktails in ihr Bett zu kommen.
Und wieso denken die Männer das? Richtig, weils häufig genug zum Ziel führt.


----------



## Squirly (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Das habe ich mal im Handelschannel gelesen:
> "Suche 1000 Gold, biete mich an."
> 
> Ich dachte das ist ein Scherz und schreibe dazu was im Handelschannel:
> ...




Gibs zu, du hast die 1k Gold gezahlt^^.... war nur ein kleiner Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich, worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Entweder wird WoW tatsächlich nur von gestörten Hackfressen ohne Sozialkontakte und von kleinen Kiddies gezockt, oder die "Kopfschüttler" hier sind die Kranken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ein Game, leute.... Wenn ihr Kontaktaufnahme zum anderen Geschlecht sucht, macht den Rechner aus und geht unter RL-Menschen. Ansonsten, sagt mir eure Char-Namen, dann mach ich mir ne Female und beute euch aus, ihr Ladychecker.

Bei mir werden alle Spieler gleich nett und höflich behandelt, wenn ich genauso behandelt werde. Egal welches Lvl und Geschlecht.

MfG
Die gestörte Hackfresse ohne Sozialkontakte, die eben noch ein Kiddy war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Sowas ist doch in der realen Welt auch ganz normal. Da brauch eine halbwegs gutaussehende Frau in einer Bar selten einen Cocktail selbst bezahlen weil es gleich dutzende Kerle gibt, die versuchen über teure Cocktails in ihr Bett zu kommen.
> Und wieso denken die Männer das? Richtig, weils häufig genug zum Ziel führt.



Ist es nicht so wenn man viel Gold in WoW hat und das auch noch verschenkt, dann kommen die Frauen ganz schnell,
ist wie bei Hugh Hefner ^^


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Squirly schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du hast die 1k Gold gezahlt^^.... war nur ein kleiner Scherz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, in diesem Spiel sind Menschen.
Genauso wie draußen in dieser großen Welt.
In diesem Spiel treffen sich halt viele Menschen aus allen Zonen in Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz, und habe auch schon Luxemburger erlebt^^

Wieso sollte es dann so etwas nicht auch im Spiel geben?


----------



## Squirly (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Naja, in diesem Spiel sind Menschen.
> Genauso wie draußen in dieser großen Welt.
> In diesem Spiel treffen sich halt viele Menschen aus allen Zonen in Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz, und habe auch schon Luxemburger erlebt^^
> 
> Wieso sollte es dann so etwas nicht auch im Spiel geben?



Finde ich toll und ist gar kein Thema, wenn sich zwei Menschen in WoW kennenlernen! Aber die Rede ist hier von irgendwelchen Typen, die sich ihr Gold aus der Tasche ziehen lassen etc., nur weil sie denken, so die "angebliche" Frau klarmachen zu können

MfG


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Ist nicht das eine das selbe?^^
sorry der war böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.



i lold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squirly (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ist nicht das eine das selbe?^^
> sorry der war böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, im Grunde schon.... Frauen gewinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Squirly schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Grunde schon.... Frauen gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa wir Männer diese armen Schweine ^^


----------



## Squirly (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Joa wir Männer diese armen Schweine ^^



1st after WAHRHEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (13. Mai 2009)

und da gibts immer noch leute die behaupten, Männer wären das stärkere Geschlecht.... weit gefehlt... *g*


----------



## ChAzR (13. Mai 2009)

ich sehs ja an meine freundin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bekommt echt alles in den arsch geschobn,,okay muss sagen das  regt mich schon iwo auf. 

zb: wollte ich ihr 500g geben fürs fliegen  lernen un so. und wir wissen alle dass 500g nicht viel ist aber von anderen typen bekommt hier ihr g für dual spec un da wieder repkosten oda da was gecrafet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nie so ganz was ich davon halten soll. Manchmal sage ich dass es mir net so passt aber meistens halte ich die fresse.
naja ich denk aber dass das eher n problem meiner eifersucht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un ps okay hat nix mim thema zutun weil wegen verarschen un so ^^ aber passt halt auch zu frauen in wow^^


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Sowas ist doch in der realen Welt auch ganz normal. Da brauch eine halbwegs gutaussehende Frau in einer Bar selten einen Cocktail selbst bezahlen weil es gleich dutzende Kerle gibt, die versuchen über teure Cocktails in ihr Bett zu kommen.
> Und wieso denken die Männer das? Richtig, weils häufig genug zum Ziel führt.



Ja aber doch nicht wenn sie im Spiel 100g geben o.O


----------



## Flachtyp (13. Mai 2009)

Ähm...das hätte auch ein fetter, pädophiler Süd-Schotte mit marokkanischem Pass sein können ^^. Die können einem doch alles erzählen, aber man weis halt nie wer auf der anderen Seite am Rechner sitzt ;-) .


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was ich schon erlebt habe, also gehört habe, Frau hat sich mehrere ingame Freunde angeschafft ;>
> Letzten Endes wurde sie in Heros, mit nach Naxx genommen und hat so viel in den Arsch geschoben bekommen, unfassbar!
> In Wirklichkeit hatte sie im RL einen Freund und ein Kind, hat in WoW aber als Single gelebt.



tja manche menschen habens drauf und nutzen aus und andere halt nich die sind so doof und fallen drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardodiaz (13. Mai 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ähm...das hätte auch ein fetter, pädophiler Süd-Schotte mit marokkanischem Pass sein können ^^. Die können einem doch alles erzählen, aber man weis halt nie wer auf der anderen Seite am Rechner sitzt ;-) .



Deshalb glaube ich schon lange nich mehr dran, dass es überhaupt Frauen/Mädchen gibt die Wow spieln (oda zumindest sich auf meinem server tummeln).
(Natürlich gibt es Frauen und Mädchen die Wow spieln, auch auf meinem server, aber wie schon gesagt, man weiß nie so genau wer "diesen weiblichen char" eigenltich spielt und man beim anrufen der teuer ersteigerten Telefonnummer [30k gold] schließlich bei jmd der Dieter heißt und single ist landet......lasst euch nich verarschen!<-------fiktives Beispiel^^ [ich hatte noch nie 30k godl oO])


----------



## Indriel (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin weiblich spiele nen weiblichen Char und mach da auch kein Geheimnis daraus das ich weiblich bin... bekomm ich deswegen Sachen in den Popo geschoben? Nope... jedenfalls nicht von den Leuten die ich kenne ich muss mir meine Items und Stammplaetze genau so erarbeiten wie jeder andere auch...


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein unrühmliches Beispiel; Ich war vor Ewigkeiten mal Onyxias Hort, ich hatte Plündermeister eingestellt (was ich selber war). Als der Boss down war wollte ich zuordnen, es klappte leider nicht. Da versuchte ich da ich die funktion [Shift] [Rechtsklick] nicht kannte, benutzte ich sie. Alles bekommen. Man bezeichnete mich danach als Kackgimp und mir wurde gesagt dass sie meine Mutter ficken würden. Ich sagte dass es ausversehen passierte. Mir glaubte keiner...




Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thread aber musste raus.


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das das gegenüber eine frau ist glaub ich erst dann, wenn ich im ts die stimme höre oder vom char kein lol etc bei meinen schovi-witzen kommt .
> in sofern selbst schuld wenn du es glaubst



Ähm.... ich bin ne Frau und reiße selber Chauvi Witze.... und nein, ich bin nicht falsch gepolt..... das hat was mit Selbstbewußtsein und auch Selbstironie zu tun.....


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stranglethorn ist auch auf pve servern ein umkämpftes gebiet und somit ständig pvp geflagged




Definitv nicht richtig.... sorry... Es ist zwar umkämpft, aber pvp geflagged bist du nur wenn du es willst.....


----------



## Nimby (13. Mai 2009)

aus vielen antworten hört man raus:''kerle...glaubt ma nich das es bei wow heiße bräute gibt,das ist legende und wird immer so bleiben.''

O.o wtf?!

gott,bin ich froh das wir alle keine vorurteile haben xD

wenns weiber gibt die in der lage sind übers inet die kerle am anderen ende so rattich zu machen das sie mit in raid kommen RESPECT mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich als weibliche zoggerin bevoruzge zwar den ''legalen weg'' aber wenns so einfach geht...^^

ich kanna uch nur sagen: wer sich verarschen lässt ist selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (13. Mai 2009)

Indriel schrieb:


> Also ich bin weiblich spiele nen weiblichen Char und mach da auch kein Geheimnis daraus das ich weiblich bin... bekomm ich deswegen Sachen in den Popo geschoben? Nope... jedenfalls nicht von den Leuten die ich kenne ich muss mir meine Items und Stammplaetze genau so erarbeiten wie jeder andere auch...


Genauso ist es bei mir auch. Irgendwie wird das hier auch ziemlich pauschalisiert, dass angeblich jede Frau alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt und sich nix erarbeiten muss.


----------



## Varnamys (13. Mai 2009)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> Ähm.... ich bin ne Frau und reiße selber Chauvi Witze.... und nein, ich bin nicht falsch gepolt..... das hat was mit Selbstbewußtsein und auch Selbstironie zu tun.....


Schön, dass es endlich mal gesagt wurde. Mir geht es nämlich ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte schon ich hätte bei meiner Geschlechtszuordnung was verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So derbe verarscht worden bin ich noch nicht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Allerdings ist mal jemand mit meiner Kohle abgehauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss so ca. einen Monat vor Erscheinen von BC gewesen sein. Ich bin damals Weihnachten mit meinem ersten Char 60 geworden und war von einem Gildenmitglied gefragt worden, ob ich ihm nicht etwas Gold für sein Reittier leihen könnte. Mir war äußerst unwohl bei dem Gedanken 50 oder 60 Gold zu verleihen. Für mich war das damals echt viel Kohle... naja wiedergesehen hab ich nicht ein Goldstück und der Typ war irgendwann auch nicht mehr aufzufinden. Umbenannt? Gelöscht? Getranst? Keine Ahnung.

Seitdem verleihe ich keine Kohle mehr in WoW allerhöchstens noch an RL-Bekannte. Mir selbst war es daher auch hochgradig unangenehm aus der Gildenbank später mehrere 100 Gold für die Finanzierung meiner epischen Reitfähigkeit vorgestreckt zu bekommen. Ihr wißt gar nicht wie ich geackert habe um das Gold so schnell wie möglich zurück zu zahlen.


----------



## Knuelle (13. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wer jemanden nach Naxx nimmt weil er denkt er hat dadurch die Chance dann RL drüberrutschen zu dürfen hat es nicht anders verdient.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch kein Fan von pauschalisieren.
Aber es ist doch so, also ich gehe immer von der Mehrheit einer Masse aus.

Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass alle so sind, ist dann auch klar, dass sich welche hier angegriffen fühlen.

Ist doch das selbe Vorurteil dass Mann nur mit dem Schwanz denkt :>


----------



## hey dude (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich spontan an folgende Situation entsinnen:

Naxx10 random grp

Schurkenhose dropt - Healdudu: Need 4 sec. equip!
Healring dropt - Healdudu: Need 4 first. equip! (ich hab nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt sein Ring besser war)
Healprieststiefel dropen - Healdudu: Omfg! Ultraneed! (is kla, ne?)
neeed...
neeeeeed...
neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed...
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!111einseinselfundsowieterundsofort

Zu viele Wipes, wegen zu schlechtem equip etc. -> grp löst sich auf.
3 mal dürft ihr raten, welcher Healdudu in Dalaran seelenruhig Tiefenkristalle aus dem "Nichts" gezaubert hat.

mfg Dude


----------



## HAx90 (14. Mai 2009)

protex1991 schrieb:


> kann deine Erfahrung bei sowas nit teilen. Also nein wow wird nicht ausgenutzt um Leute zu bescheißen. Spiele selbst mit mehreren frauen in ner gilde und die bestehen darauf das sie wegen ihrem geschlecht nti anders behandelt werden.
> 
> MFg Prôtex



Proti! du nuby!^^

lüblingspriester^^

btw btt

also ich kann dir in dem thema nicht ganz folgen...

rl /= wow

das kann man net vergleichen


----------



## Awair (14. Mai 2009)

Wer auf sowas reinfällt ist selber schuld...zum Glück kenne ich einige Spieler persönlich,mit denen ich zusammenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weiss,wer hinter welchem Char steckt...
Und wenn sich einer auf so ein "Spielchen" einlässt,braucht er am Ende nicht zu heulen,wenn er dann die Witzfigur des Servers ist


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (14. Mai 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das lässt tief blicken über deine eigne sozial wie gesellschaftliche prägung und bist zu bedauert über so ein starkes defizit.
> 
> wer sich  über das pech anderer freut (wie viele hier im thread) oder die unwissenheit ausnutzt, sollte nicht jammern wenn das so geliebte wow immer mehr zu einem gossenspiel verkommt.
> und wer glaubt wow wäre ein von der "Realität" abgegrenztes System in der menschliches defizite ausgeblendet werden, ist genau so verschoben im kopf, wie die leute die sich hier freuen.
> ...


----------



## Agrimor (14. Mai 2009)

Also von den Frauen, mit denen ich regelmäßig zusammenspiele, kann ich nicht behaupten, dass die auf diese Tour versuchen, an Items oder sonstige Vergünstigungen zu kommen. Eher mal, dass ein Freund so einer Frau ne zeitlang versucht hat, ihr nach dem Motto "ich finde den Gegenstand sollte sie bekommen", das Würfeln zu ersparen aber auch das ließ sich ganz ohne Beleidigungen abstellen...


----------



## Pusillin (14. Mai 2009)

grade eben passiert-
war in der suche für occulus hero, 
jedenfalls schrieb mich ein magier an,
ob ich 2 epics bräuchte (armschienen und stab, beides casterteile, bin priest).
ich dachte erst er wolle was verkaufen, aber die sachen waren bop, ich antwortete:
als heiler bräuchte ich die armschienen, den stab brauche ich nicht, also wenn ich heile
bräuchte ich die armschienen (hab dd mit hit-armschienen).

ich bekam auch auf die frage, wieso ich gefragt wurde keine antwort.
ich bemerkte süäter dann, dass er mit seiner gruppe occulus hero ggeht-
wahrscheinlich war im das risiko, die armschienen nicht ganz allein für sich haben zu können,
zu groß, es waren außer im, mage, kein andrer stoffie da.
ich hoffe sie schaffens nicht, kam mir nähmlich
ziemlich verarscht vor


----------



## Tiandrace (14. Mai 2009)

Oh ja das kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wurde mit meinem DK Twink in eine Gruppe UK normal eingeladen. Der Jäger schon etwas angefressen whisperte mich dann an ich solle ja nicht auf die Axt würfeln.. er würde sie brauchen. Als ich sagte möge der bessere gewinnen beim würfeln bekam ich nen Kick...
*kicher* mit meinem Priester als shadow fürs farmen gespecct und sehe im handelschat jemand sucht nen Heiler für UP. Achievement für Kinder Woche. Sofort gewhispert und mich einladen lassen. kommt vom Tank die frage ob ich schon geheilt hätte.... Ehm ja ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Main Healer in unserer Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Aber zum Thema Frauen und verarsche in WoW. 
Hmm noch nie so mitbekommen.. Und ich hab auch noch nie jemanden veräppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wobei die wenigsten wissen, dass ich ne Frau bin. Nur meine Gildies wissen das und da hab ich auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil muss genauso hart für meinen Raidplatz kämpfen wie jeder andre auch. 
Scheint aber wirklich einen Unterschied zu geben zwischen den EU und US Servern.


----------



## Selah (14. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel vermutlich zu vorsichtig - kann mich zumindest an eine nennenwerte Vera.... nicht erinnern. Verleihe kein Gold, verrate keine persönlichen Daten...

Was dieses "Frauenthema" angeht: Ich meine, zu so einem "Spielchen" - egal ob im Spiel oder RL - gehören immer zwei. Eine, die merkt, dass sie mit einer netten Stimme und ein paar Augenaufschlägen, jede Menge Hilfe ect. bekommt und das eben nutzt - und einer, der sich gerne was vorgaukeln lassen will. 

Ich würd nicht mal auf die Idee kommen, da RL und Spiel zu vermischen. Mir ist klar, dass sich über MMORPGs durchaus Paare zusammengefunden haben. In dem Spiel, das ich vor WoW gespielt hab, gabs im Forum sogar einen Thread, wo Spieler-Paare ihre neugeborenen Kinder im Bild gezeigt haben. Alles möglich, aber sicher nicht über die Plump-Schiene: "Schenkst Du mir ein Epix, kriegst von mir nen Kuss (oder was auch immer)"

In meiner Gilde sind die Leute eher erwachsen (zwischen 20 und knapp 40), darunter sind gleich mehrere Paare - da kommen solche Ideen irgendwie gar nicht auf - zum Glück.


----------



## Greshnak (14. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tikume^^ wieder mal mit ein paar worten alles verstaendlich und auch bitter-lustig gesagt


Naja lachen musste ich nich, so witzig find ich den Satz gar nicht....und nur weil sie den Rang V.I.P hat müsst ihr ihr nicht in den Arsch kriechen.



Wurde mal fast verarscht, ich sag nur

"Ziehste mich Flammenschlund kriegst auch 50 Gold danach"
Aber so eigentlich noch nie, und das Frauen Vorteile haben erlebte ich auch noch nie ^^
Außer im Naxx-TS mit dem Fräulein mit der Pipsstimme:
Bin wieder daa...
Mindestens 1000 Männerstimmen: "WB"
Und bei den Männern die wieder da waren haben nur so 2-3 WB gesagt xDDDD


----------



## computerblicker (14. Mai 2009)

Nur ganz fixe Antwort, hab nich alles gelesen.

Ich spiel selber ne weibliche Draenei Priesterin weil die mir einfach vom Chardetail gefallen.
Ich will aber weder was umsonst noch iwas billiger oder so.

Wer nun als "Herr" in WoW meint er würd sich da iwas erarbeiten und erhofft sich dann iwas wird 1. enttäuscht und hat 2. einen an der Klatsche

Ich bin Raidleiter und Gildenleader und die Frauen bekommen von mir genau so eins vorn Latz wie Männer wenn sie scheiße bauen...warum denn auch nich, soll sie mich halt hassen dafür, aber wer Mist baut weil er pennt bekommts eben ab, so läufts nunmal. Ich sag sicher nich "ui, da haste ja vergessen von Heighan wegzulaufen, macht aber niiiix, bist ja ne frau" oder "hey, da haste ja bei grobu die seuche voll im raif abgelegt, aber macht nix...frauen darf das passieren"...


----------



## Omidas (15. Mai 2009)

Nu 2mal:

Das eine mal war noch Classic. Noch nicht lange gespielt, aber bereits 60ig.
Schrieb mich ein Freund an, ob ich ihnen grad im versunkenem Tempel helfen
könnte. es fehlte noch ein DD.
Hatte grad Zeit und hab zugesagt und wollte nur noch fix im AH nen paar
Manatränke ergattern. Und hab dann leider in der Hektik nen Tank für 50ig
anstelle von Silber gekauft.
Man war ich an dem Tag sauer auf mich selbst. War halt ein Batzen Gold zu
der Zeit. Aber dem Verkäufer überhaupt nicht. Der hats ja geschickt gemacht
Kurz darauf entstand mein Bankchar, auf den ich das meiste Gold transferierte,
so dass ich selbst wenn ich es wieder verpeilen sollte den Kauf gar nicht
tätigen konnte.
Hat ja Blizzard dann auch irgendwann umgeändert, das die Sachen nach
Sofortkaufpreis sortiert werden und nicht nach Gebot.

Die zweite Situation war dann aber doch etwas anders. Und ich war dem
Verursacher sehr böse.
Instanzlauf mit 3 Rnds einem Gildie und mir. Irgendein BoE Item ist während
dem Lauf gedroppt und ich habs über Gier gewonnen. 
Nachdem die Instanz fertig war schrieb mich der Gildie an, ob er das Item
haben könnte für nen Twink. Naja da es in der Familie bleiben sollte willigte
ich zu und verkaufte es ihm für einen sehr symbolisch kleinen Preis.
Kurz darauf wollte ich noch etwas twinken und loggte aus. Mitm Twink etwas
unterwegs gewesen und musst in die Haupstadt skillen. Und duch puren 
Zufall im Handelschannel den Gildie posten sehen, wie er das BoE Item von
dem Instanzraum mehrfach angeboten hat.
Da war ich echt wütend und entäuscht. Bei nem Rnd Spieler auf mich selber,
aber bei nem Gildie hätte ich etwas mehr anstand erwartet.
Hab nen schönen Brief an ihn geschrieben und mal ne kurze Zeit Pause
gemacht, da ich eh in nem kleinen Motivationsloch hing.
Als ich wiederkam hatten nich ein par Dinge verändert, was zusammen mit
dem Betrug mich dann pünktlich zu BC Start auf die Seite der Horde getrieben
hat als kompletter Neustart.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hat ja Blizzard dann auch irgendwann umgeändert, das die Sachen nach
> Sofortkaufpreis sortiert werden und nicht nach Gebot.


*doof kuck*

Ist das nicht immer noch so?
Mir ist nämlich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit das selbe in grün passiert..


----------



## Omidas (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn das jetzt kein Addon macht, ist die Sortierung nach Sofortkaufspreis:

[attachment=7626:SortierungAH.jpg]


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das ist dein Addon (;


----------



## Aleksandria100 (15. Mai 2009)

öhm...und? selbst schuld!


----------



## TruemmerHorst (15. Mai 2009)

also ich bin ne frau, spiel nen weiblichen char und werd von unwissenden trotzdem für nen kerl gehalten...1stens weil ich keine laberbacke im ts bin und 2tens weil männer lieber von nem anderen mann im dmg abgezogen werden als von ner frau...die meisten werden dann plötzlich ganz still wennses erfahren ;-) "das darf ich jaaa niemandem erzahlen" ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

TruemmerHorst schrieb:


> also ich bin ne frau, spiel nen weiblichen char und werd von unwissenden trotzdem für nen kerl gehalten...


Ich werd lustigerweise von den meisten Mädlz immer für nen Kerl gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Typen sagen  - obwohl sie mich nicht kennen - meistens 'Sie' und die Mädlz 'Er' .. irgendwie lustig ^-^


----------



## Throgan (15. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Frechste Verarsche:
> 
> Ich war recht neu in WoW, meine Jägerin hatte ca. Stufe 35, ich war in Strangle unterwegs. Andauernd wurde ich von einem Hordler umgehauen. Ein Alli kam und sagte das er mich für 10Gold (Das war damals auf der Stufe ein Heidengeld!) beschützen würde... Gesagt getan.
> 
> ...



Sehr fragwürdig:

- Der "Böse" Hordler hat auf seinen Ally umgeloggt, das geht nur aufm PvE Server, dann hätte er dich aber net dauernd killen können, denn auf die Idee PvP auszumachen wärst selber gekommen...

Gegenargument:

- Er hat noch n zweiten Acc auf dem er nen Ally hat, dann wäre es machbar...aber n bisl viel Aufwand für 10g......


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Sehr fragwürdig:
> 
> - Der "Böse" Hordler hat auf seinen Ally umgeloggt, das geht nur aufm PvE Server, dann hätte er dich aber net dauernd killen können, denn auf die Idee PvP auszumachen wärst selber gekommen...
> 
> ...


Manche würden es machen - und ich kenne genug Leute, die extra zwei Accounts haben um beide Fraktionen auf einem PvP Server zu spielen (;


----------



## Schlamm (15. Mai 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Sehr fragwürdig:
> 
> - Der "Böse" Hordler hat auf seinen Ally umgeloggt, das geht nur aufm PvE Server, dann hätte er dich aber net dauernd killen können, denn auf die Idee PvP auszumachen wärst selber gekommen...
> 
> ...


Boah, sofort wird alles angezweifelt....

Auf einem PVE-Server ist das doch kein Aufwand!


----------



## Esda (15. Mai 2009)

hm, ich bin selber weiblich und war ehrlich gesagt verdammt froh, dass meine Gildenleitung beim Vorstellungsgespräch im TS gesagt hat, dass Frauen nicht bevorzugt und auf Pärchen keinerlei Rücksicht genommen wird. Wir haben auch nur drei Frauen in der Gilde (zumindest reden nur drei), und die sind in keinster Weise aufs Maul gefallen sondern verteilen ganz schöne Kellen wenn sie mal angemault werden. 

Ganz ehrlich muss ich auch sagen, dass ich viel mehr gute männliche Spieler kenne, als Weibliche. Und das hat nicht nur was mit der WoW-Männchen/Weibchen-Quote zu tun. Woran das jetzt liegt, sei mal dahingestellt; viele Mädels haben nicht den Vorteil, früher Ego-Shooter gezockt zu haben oder traun sich zB nicht, im TS den Mund auf zu machen. Viele Frauen, die ich kenn, spielen auch lieber auf 'niedrigerem' Niveau und sind mit Heros/Naxx10 raiden/Farmen/nette Gilde haben vollauf zufrieden.

Ich habs schon ein paarmal mitbekommen, dass Frauen mies, also so richtig mies, spielen und trotzdem überallhin mitgenommen werden und Loot bekommen. An Stellen, wo man jeden Mann aus dem Raid gekickt und /ignored hätte. 
Die Mädels kamen entweder mit, weil sie a) jung und flirty drauf waren ('klar seh ich aus wie meine Blutelfe! Willste Pic?' an jeden männl. Gildenmember)  oder b) weil sie die Rolle der Gildenmama übernommen haben ('was haste denn für ein Problem?', 'Streitet euch doch nicht! Kommt ins TS, da reden wir drüber!'). Trotzdem jeden zweiten Try vergummelt durch Bewegungslegasthenie, der-war-durch!-Heals oder simples Brainafklern. Und - das ist besonders beliebt - die Zeit des Raids verplempern. Man kann ja, weil man so eine süüüüße Stimme hat, einfach mal ins TS 'kaaaannst du mich bitte aufkratzen, bin mal gaaanz kurz afk!' flöten und dann in Ruhe ganze 10 Minuten wegbleiben. Oder sich in Azjol verlaufen. Und Pats pullen (*hust* was ich zB nie tun würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Natürlich machen unseren männlichen Kollgen das auch, das ist mir klar. Aber keine Ahnug, Frauen werden Fehler viel eher verziehen. 
Ich finds halt total unverschämt, das dann auch noch auf Deubel-komm-raus auszunutzen. 

Andererseits wirst du als Frau auch fast nie ernst genommen in WoW, egal wie gut man spielst. Als ich mich damals mit meinem Ex in der ilde beworben hab, haben sie ihn freudig aufgenommen und mich als lasst-die-Alte-in-der-Gilde-idlen eingestellt. Ende vom Lied: ich war bei fast allen Raids mit bis ich aufhören musste, er so gut wie nie. 
Naja, man kanns halt manchmal doch beweisen ^^


----------



## soul6 (15. Mai 2009)

Kreisch..................cooler thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ehrlich gesagt, wer auf sowas wie der Threadersteller geschrieben hat, reinfällt ist wirklich selber schuld.
Ich gebe jedoch zu solches schon erlebt zu haben und mußte dabei immer aufpassen, das ich mit kopf nicht dauernd auf´s keyboard schlage.
Beispiel :
Ingamefreund, netter Kerl.....läst sich seit 2 Jahren von einer Frau auf Dauerbetrieb am Kopf schei..en  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die nützt ihn aus, das selbst Frauen schon sagen das kanns doch gar nicht geben, doch er macht immer weiter mit und ist 
absolut Kritikresistent wenn es um die Lady geht.
Die hat ihn aus den Gilden gemobbt; hat ihm Unmengen Gold abgenköpft; etc, etc, ......und er läuft ihr noch immer nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(er hat sie aber in real noch nie gesehen, sondern nur ihre immens penetrante stimme im ts gehört)

Na ja, was soll´s, vielleicht fehlt ihm genau das im RL

lg
randy

p.s. von meinen 6 chars ist eine weiblich, weil ich fand das eine Priesterin weiblich sein sollte;
Umgekehrt kann ich mir meinen Tank, keinesfalls als Frau vorstellen, denn nicht umsonst nenne ich ihn "dicker plattfuss" (die menschlichen krieger laufen echt so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bmwanke (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin auch weiblich und spiele auch einen weiblichen Krieger Tank und finde es einfach klasse wenn ich als kleine Frau mal unseren imba Heilpriester oder das grosse starke Bäumchen beschütze und mir gewaltig die Fresse polieren lasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele überwiegend mit Männern und tanke auch Ulduar, aber ich glaube nicht das meine Gilde mich nur mitnimmt weil ich eine Frau bin und mich eigendlich mit fast allen super gut verstehe.

Ich gebe mein Bestes und bin auch davon überzeugt das es viele Frauen gibt die genau so gut spielen wie Männer .
Etwas flirten und schäckern gehört für mich aber auch zum Spiel, aber nicht um Vorteile für mich daraus zuziehen sondern weil es scht lustig ist und wir das Spiel auch aus Spass und sind daher auch echt ziemlich locker im Umgang miteinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

